

Disney Patents a Piracy Free Search Engine - schrofer
http://torrentfreak.com/disney-patents-piracy-free-search-engine-141029/

======
commentzorro
> Disney believes that current search engines are using the wrong approach as
> they rely on a website’s “popularity.”

Translation: Disney doesn't like that web site popularity is determined by
people and not corporations.

> For example, a manipulated page for unauthorized sales of drugs, movies,
> etc. might be able to obtain a high popularity rating, but what the typical
> user will want to see is a more authentic page,” they explain.

Translation: Disney wants to determine what your moral values should be.

> such as results referencing piracy websites, child pornography websites,
> and/or the like,

Translation: searching for illegal Disney movies is commensurate with child
porn. Don't every forget that when you think about illegal movies.

------
wolfgke
If this method worked (which I doubt, but let's assume it did), hackers could
probly simply build a very effective search engine for pirated content simply
by reverting the authenticity metric.

~~~
Arnt
No, it doesn't try to suppress pirated contents as such, it tries to boost
quality sites like those of Disney and its brethren. Reverting would bring all
kinds of things to the top, good and bad, not just TPB.

To me it looks like the original pagerank plus a large dose of wishful
thinking, and if it were implemented disney.com would rank 0.01 until manually
boosted (in an act of "editorial judgment").

------
J_Darnley
Why would they patent it? Do they not want other companies to use their
magical invention?

~~~
wolfgke
They want to force other companies use their magical invention by law and then
rip them off because they have to use their patent.

